# When do you need to begin ITV'ing a 'new' car?



## donz (May 5, 2010)

My car is a May 2007 model and I think it might need to be this year (4 years) but someone else said they thought it was after 6 years....can anyone clarify?

Thanks!


----------



## moragmckenzie (Aug 23, 2008)

It´s definitely at 4 years. Have just had my car done - it´s much cheaper and simpler than in the UK. Thereafter every 2 years.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

New cars are first tested after four years


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> New cars are first tested after four years


It can be slightly more complicated than that but I am not sure of the details. 4*4's depending whether they are registered as Tourismo or 4*4 or goods have a different set or rules. Vans have different set of rules and the retesting is every two years until a vehicle is 10 years old and in addition on the mileage done over the year, certainly in Alicante. It really can be confusing but for a new standard car the answer is as given 4 years...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I have an a second hand renault megane..tested at 6years then two years.Now it has to be tested every year


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

dunmovin said:


> I have an a second hand renault megane..tested at 6years then two years.Now it has to be tested every year


Actually this is part of the problem or maybe its a good thing with Spain. As the regions are autonomous, such as Valencia and Andalucia they can basically do their own thing within, I think, certain parameters. This seems to be particularly true with Traffic and medical matters. It is cheaper and easier to import a vehicle in Alicante than Murcia, the ITV can be different. On another subject the access to health care for those under 65 is differet and so on. It makes giving advice or commenting difficult, everybody is usually right for ter region but it igt ot apply where te enquirer lives......We are lucky having spent a lot of time on the Costa Brava, we live in The Valencia region but also for maybe a week every month in Andalucia so we see SOME of the differences. It still often takes us by surprise. This is off the thread but an example. I can use my Valencian medical card for treatment in Andalucia but I cannot get my prescriptions with it. I have to see a Doctor down there and get him or her to copy my prescription onto one of theirs and then present that instead.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks guys it's a Toyota Landcruiser 4x4, so although I am closer to the answer I'm still a bit confused lol! Presume it is due in May 2011 still. I'll message my mechanic and see what he says!


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Article 6 of this law gives details of when various types of vehicle have to pass the ITV:

Real Decreto 2042/1994


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks Beachcomber, looks like it's on the 4th year then every 2 years


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

It'll change a 10 years as well - to every year.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

If the vehicle is registered in your name and you receive mail at the address you have given you should receive a notification about three weeks prior to the date on which the test should be carried out.

Bear in mind that if you do the test early you will lose the days between then and the date it falls due.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

oooh thanks for that info - I have only had it about 6 weeks and although I have now received the documentation through in my name.....knowing the Spanish systems I am not holding my breath about the ITV notification lol!


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

If you have purchased the vehicle second-hand make sure that it is registered as 'turismo'. Some 4x4s are registered as 'furgoneta mixta' and are subject to different periodic tests as shown in the link to the legislation.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes it is


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Happyexpat said:


> It can be slightly more complicated than that but I am not sure of the details. 4*4's depending whether they are registered as Tourismo or 4*4 or goods have a different set or rules. Vans have different set of rules and the retesting is every two years until a vehicle is 10 years old and in addition on the mileage done over the year, certainly in Alicante. It really can be confusing but for a new standard car the answer is as given 4 years...


Yes, thanks I'm fully aware of the differences, however I was addressing the OP's specific request, not detailing how its different for vans etc


----------

